# Dust mask & Safety glasses fog



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

When using a router or powered saw, I generally will wear a dust-mask (the cheap white ones) to protect my lungs a bit, as well as safety glasses and ear protection. Problem is, My glasses get foggy from my breathing that comes up through the top of the dust mask.

Any tips?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/anti-fog-spray.html


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, I have the same problem! I use a good filtration mask and it will fog up my safety glasses if I do not tighten them enough. I'm not sure if it will work on you white ones but it's worth a shot.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought a Dust Bee Gone ( http://www.dustbeegone.com/dustmask.html ) several years ago. It is washable, is better that the cheapo masks, and doesn't fog my glasses.

Not cheap, but has proven to be a good investment.

-Gerry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rinse the glasses in soapy water like dish soap. It should help.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Try one with an exhale valve. a bit more money though.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

12 Strings,

MAKE YOUR OWN ANTI-FOG SOLUTION ( we use to do this with our Snowmobile helmet face shields)

Instructions
1.) Pour 2 ounces of white vinegar in a medium sized bowl.
2.) Add 1 quart hot water.
3.) Dip a clean, lint-free cloth into mixture.
4.) Lightly wring out cloth.
5.) Wipe glasses, shields, mirrors and the inside of car windshields with cloth.
6.) Allow to dry.

Easy-Peasy - Grandpa Len


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Your glasses fogging is not your biggest problem. They are fogging up because air can get out of the top of your mask. If air can get out, air (and dust) can get in. You should look into getting a proper respirator. I find it is much more comfortable to wear (for me anyway) and actually filters out the fine particles that make it through the mask. I feel a little suffocated when I wear the cheap throw away masks, but a respirator breathes a lot better.

I do use an anti fog solution, but that is because I wear glasses under my safety goggles and my glasses tend to fog up when it gets hot


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Like Gerry I'm another Dust b gone fan.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Best thing I ever did was get a 3M 7500 series mask. I wear eye protection a lot (milling logs with a chainsaw) and my glasses always fogged up. I thought there was little I could do besides getting a full mask since I already had a 6000-series mask. I got this mask (7500) and the problem stopped. It comes in different sizes and is also a lot more comfortable than my old 6000 series mask and definitely more comfortable than those stupid disposable masks. It also provides a better seal around your nose and mouth (while still being more comfortable due to the silicone). Order it and thank me later.

3M 7500 Series Mask


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep one here Dust be gone it works great and it's washable.


----------



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

I am having the same problem. 
And my next step was to get a mask similar to the 3M 7500 series. 
Based on my experience in industry for the best results you need to get a mask fitted to your face size.
I am going to see if I can find a safety suppy store that supplies this service.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dust Be Gone works for me.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the 3m N95 07185 disposable masks with the exhale valves. They are about $20 for a box of 10 of them at your automotive paint store or Amazon. I usually get about a month out of each mask.
Mike


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Another Dust Bee Gone fan. They really work well and can be washed when they get all funky from dust/moisture and nasal/sinus liquids. How's that for PC language?


----------

